# Winkel messen- welches Programm



## Mialein (11. März 2009)

Hi zusammen,
ich hoffe, ich bin hiier richtig...

Ich möchte folgendes tun:

ein Foto öffnen und an einem darauf befindlichen Objekt (im Prinzip ein Halbkreis) die Winkel rechts und links messen und anzeigen lassen! Also quasi als Beschriftung.

Nun meine Frage: Mit welchem Programm mach ich das?  

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen! Vielen Dank schonmal!
Gruß, Mia


----------



## smileyml (11. März 2009)

Hallo Mia,

herzlich willkommen im Forum.

Da du hier postest, hoffe ich auch das du ein Vektorprogramm besitzt. Die reine Beschriftung ist meines Erachtens lediglich eine "Malarbeit" mit Linien und Bögen und etwaText natürlich.
In Illustrator kannst du z.B. mit dem Messwerkzeug (versteckt sich bei der Pipette in der Werkzeugleiste) auch den Winkel messen und ihn dann entsprechend ranschreiben. Ich denke Photoshop könnte die gleiche Funktion besitzten, wobei es dann kein Vektorpramm ist.
Natürlich ginge es am professionellsten (also das Messen) mit einem CAD-Programm - aber das ist eher mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen und daher nicht weiter zu verfolgen.

Grüße Marco

PS: Mitunter ist nicht zu verachten wieviel die Linse der Kamera eine Darstellung verzerrt.


----------



## Mialein (12. März 2009)

Hi Marco, danke für Deine Antwort.



smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Mia,
> herzlich willkommen im Forum.
> Da du hier postest, hoffe ich auch das du ein Vektorprogramm besitzt.



Ja, Illustrator. Das hab ich grad erst gekauft und auch das Messen probiert. Weil ich es etwas umständlich fand, hab ich gefragt. Denn zur Not kann ichs ja umtauschen.



smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich ginge es am professionellsten (also das Messen) mit einem CAD-Programm - aber das ist eher mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen und daher nicht weiter zu verfolgen.



Hab ja noch ACAD...fällt mir grad ein. Aber ob man damit Fotos öffnen kann? Muss ich sicher wieder in bmp. oder ähnliches konvertieren- sieht dann nicht mehr so toll aus. 

Hab auch die Tools von Hotdoor gefunden. Ist gut, aber auch wieder teuer...daher hab ich gehofft, es gibt vielleicht ein () Programm, indem schon alles dabei ist: Vekto zeichnen, CAD einlesen, Fotos einlesen und vermessen...quasie die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.

Gruß, Mia


----------



## smileyml (15. April 2009)

Hallo,

die aktuellen CADTools 6 von HotDoor kosten wahrlich viel. Aber vielleicht geht ja mit der Version 4 schon alles zu deiner Zufriedenstellung. Hier jedenfalls der Shareware-Download.
*Windows-Version* und *Mac-Version*
Ich denke auch wenn da Illustrator nur bis Version CS2 aufgelistet ist, ist es allemal ein Versuch wert.

Grüße Marco


----------



## ink (17. April 2009)

Moin
Da mich CS4 schon fast wieder langweilt bin ich auf der Suche nach Plugins und Scripts über was nützliches gestolpert:
SnapMessure (verbessertes Messwerkzeug): http://www.nineblock.com/downloads.html
Dimensions (Fügt die Maße hinzu): http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/exchange/index.cfm?event=extensionDetail&loc=en_us&extid=1676020

mfg

PS: CADTools funktioniert bis CS3


----------

